# What did your baby eat today?



## Leah_xx

As the title said what has your baby ate today?

Breakfast- Cookie crisp
Lunch- Soup, chicken salad sandwich & banana's
Dinner- Roast beef, green beans, mash potatoes, noodles

She eats a lot at times :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

Breakkfast: banana and a yogurt
dinner: sausage and bean melt with spag shapes and a packet of apple slices
tea: Sandwich 

he had a packet of crisps as a snack too and a drink of milkshake


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - Waffles.
Lunch - A few apple biscotti.
Tea - Chicken, spaghettie & mash.

She's got an iffy tummy so not eating as normal.


----------



## vinteenage

B: Two pieces of apple, half a mini cinnamon raisin bagel.

L: Piece of apple, a bit of turkey and cheese.

D: Gerber ravioli with potato soup as "sauce" (yeah weird, but he couldn't eat just the soup himself), pieces of cheese and turkey.

15 oz of bottle (I think...), 10oz of water/juice (25% juice, 75% water) and has a 10oz bottle of water now for bed...


----------



## Leah_xx

Daphne-How many bottles is Finn getting a day?


----------



## vinteenage

Leah_xx said:


> Daphne-How many bottles is Finn getting a day?

He normally gets two. One 10oz in the morning and a 10oz at night. He had 5oz this morning and then a 10oz at naptime since he wouldn't settle. He was constipated this evening though so we're seeing if we can skip the night baba for his tummys sake.


----------



## moondrops

She's poorly so bugger all really:

B: refused peanut butter on toast
D: carrot sticks, raisins
T: fish fingers, brocolli & a veggie sausage (cheese & leek)

3+bottles of milk


----------



## Leah_xx

Any of you ladies have any ideas how to get Gracelynn to stop wanting her bottles so much?


----------



## rainbows_x

Leah_xx said:


> Any of you ladies have any ideas how to get Gracelynn to stop wanting her bottles so much?

Ava has milk on demand. She gets a bottle with her breakfast then she gives it to me when she wants more.


----------



## vinteenage

How many does she take, Leah? 

If Finn didnt get constipated from too much milk Id still let him have more. The doctor said any baby 1+ years only "needs" 16-24oz.


----------



## Leah_xx

She prolly has 4, 8oz bottles if not more.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Syri's been weird lately, not eating much.

breakfast: cherrios
lunch: some noodles with cheese sauce and a little milk
dinner: little bit of a pork chop and potatoes

shes had a bit of chocolate between cos she was real cranky in the store. and shes been stuck to my boob lately xP I think she nurses more than she eats solid food.


----------



## x__amour

9oz @ 8am.

Brunch: PB&J w/ grape juice. Stained the hell out of her clothes. :(
Snack: Cheerios
Dinner: Mac 'n cheese, peas & carrots w/ water. 

9oz @ 7:30pm.


----------



## vinteenage

Haven't gotten Finn near purple grape juice...It scares me. So. much. staining.


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Haven't gotten Finn near purple grape juice...It scares me. So. much. staining.

It was her first time. She loved it but destroyed her new Christmas pajamas. I scrubbed and scrubbed, nada. :(


----------



## vinteenage

Soak in OxyClean?


----------



## x__amour

Haven't thought of that. I don't have any, hmm. Will have to pick some up. It's not that big of a deal, they were only $6 and I was going to exchange it to get the next size up anyways. :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

breakfast: cheerios + 6oz milk in a sippy cup
lunch: 3/4s of a grilled cheese, mandarin oranges, about 2 of my fries, a few spoonfuls of soup + 4oz juice in a sippy cup
had a 4oz bottle of milk for nap
dinner: chicken alfredo + 6oz of milk in a sippy cup
4oz bottle of milk before bed

had teddy grams for a snack between breakfast and lunch too.


----------



## we can't wait

Aria is 6 months old... So her menu isn't too exciting yet. She has numerous bottles throughout the day. I'll try to keep track of them tomorrow. ;)

L- Oatmeal.
D- Peas.

When did your LO's start having more than one meal of veggie/fruit per day?


----------



## Natasha2605

we can't wait said:


> Aria is 6 months old... So her menu isn't too exciting yet. She has numerous bottles throughout the day. I'll try to keep track of them tomorrow. ;)
> 
> L- Oatmeal.
> D- Peas.
> 
> When did your LO's start having more than one meal of veggie/fruit per day?

After six months we just did it gradually, offering not too many at once so we could figure out likes and dislikes , potential food reactions etc. Think we did just breakkie (so like peach porridge etc) for a couple of weeks, then introduced an evening meal (whatever we had most of the time) and then lunch was last. All over six weeks or so. xx

Yesterday Summer had:

Breakfast - Rice Crispies. A Pear
Lunch - Sausage Roll ( we were out shopping and lunch was on the go) Melon
Snacks - Quavers
Dinner - Burgers, carrot sticks, mash potato, some cabbage

8oz at naptime and 8oz at bedtime!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Lyla doesn't eat much. 

She has 3x 7-8oz bottles a day
B - Some sort of fruit, usually banana
L - (sometimes just has milk) other wise I try toast or veggies. 
D - Some sort of puree with a mixture of potatos/rice, meat, veggies


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Brainssss


----------



## KiansMummy

Breakfast - golden Grahams and toast and cheese spread and his advent calendar choc lol
Dinner- tuna sandwich and some raisins
Tea- spag Bol and a yoghurt
Supper- porridge and apple purée


----------



## rileybaby

Nothing..:cry:


----------



## JadeBaby75

Oh wow I feel so lame compared to all of yal. All jade has had is milk and a piece of a banana. I really really hate weaning!!!


----------



## annawrigley

Leah_xx said:


> She prolly has 4, 8oz bottles if not more.

Thats probably a bit too much, especially with her being pretty big already (not dissing, Noah was big too!), he has 2x 8oz bottles (well, cups) a day - one when he wakes up and one to go to bed with. I just stopped offering him it at any other time and he took to it fine :D


----------



## rileybaby

JadeBaby75 said:


> Oh wow I feel so lame compared to all of yal. All jade has had is milk and a piece of a banana. I really really hate weaning!!!

It gets better!:hugs:


----------



## annawrigley

Marzipan_girl said:


> Brainssss

This is blagging my head, lol


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> She prolly has 4, 8oz bottles if not more.
> 
> Thats probably a bit too much, especially with her being pretty big already (not dissing, Noah was big too!), he has *2x 8oz bottles (well, cups) a day - one when he wakes up and one to go to bed with*. I just stopped offering him it at any other time and he took to it fine :DClick to expand...

Same here. I agree, I would stop offering. Do you give her snacks, water throughout the day, etc?


----------



## rileybaby

EllaAndLyla said:


> Lyla doesn't eat much.
> 
> She has 3x 7-8oz bottles a day
> B - Some sort of fruit, usually banana
> L - (sometimes just has milk) other wise I try toast or veggies.
> D - Some sort of puree with a mixture of potatos/rice, meat, veggies

Thats more than what Riley was eating at 6 months lol :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

6 pieces of wheat toast so far for breakfast :shock:

I can't even eat that much bread!

She's been napping since I put her down at 11!


----------



## JadeBaby75

rileybaby said:


> JadeBaby75 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow I feel so lame compared to all of yal. All jade has had is milk and a piece of a banana. I really really hate weaning!!!
> 
> It gets better!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! It's my NYR to get her eating on the right track!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

AirForceWife7 said:


> 6 pieces of wheat toast so far for breakfast :shock:
> 
> I can't even eat that much bread!
> 
> She's been napping since I put her down at 11!


SIX PIECES???? :shock:


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half slice toast with marmite that she threw on the floor :dohh: some raisins and her advent choc.
S- 9oz bottle milk
L- half a cheese sandwich, a few mouthfuls of my lasagne, some carrot sticks and a yoghurt.
S- Babybel 
D- Pasta bake which she threw on the floor and ate about 2 pieces of pasta:dohh: raisins again and half a yoghurt
Supper- 8oz bottle with some baby rice (my attempt to get some food in her!)

Shes super fussy about food at the minute she was so easy to wean but she refuses to eat stuff at the minute and just throws it!


----------



## Leah_xx

Thanks Ladies I'm going to see how it works seeming she is sick yet again and actually all she has had today was apple sauce and water/propel.
So we will see how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## ONoez2010

i usually leave for school before breakfast but usually he drinks 8oz of milk + cheerios
lunch: half a turkey sandwich and yogurt
dinner: chicken and potatoes with peas and baby carrots, 6oz of juice w/ water 
snacks: half a banana, and some panda cookies


----------



## vinteenage

Poor thing. I wouldn't give her Propel though, it's full of fake sugars which are...bad, especially for little ones.


----------



## Leah_xx

x__amour said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> She prolly has 4, 8oz bottles if not more.
> 
> Thats probably a bit too much, especially with her being pretty big already (not dissing, Noah was big too!), he has *2x 8oz bottles (well, cups) a day - one when he wakes up and one to go to bed with*. I just stopped offering him it at any other time and he took to it fine :DClick to expand...
> 
> Same here. I agree, I would stop offering. Do you give her snacks, water throughout the day, etc?Click to expand...

Yeah she is getting 2 snacks during the day.
she is sick so she has been sucking water down more then anything


----------



## we can't wait

Breakfast- 4oz milk
Lunch- Oatmeal with apple & 2oz milk
Snack- 6oz milk
Dinner- 4oz milk (we were out, so no purée tonight :sad1:)
Before bed- 4oz milk


----------



## lauram_92

6.30am 9oz
10am 1/2 a bowl of porridge, fruit pot & a couple breadsticks
1pm - apricot & something puree, and some of a potato waffle - we were at my friends
2pm - 9oz (which I am thinking about cutting out but he was tired :blush:)
5pm - half a fish finger, pasta, brocolli & carrot, his advent calendar chocolate, a few wotsits
6.30pm - 7oz


----------



## Leah_xx

vinteenage said:


> Poor thing. I wouldn't give her Propel though, it's full of fake sugars which are...bad, especially for little ones.

I dont put very much propel. I mix it with regular just so it has a little bit of flavor so she will stay hydrated. 


today she hasnt had any milk. 
She fell asleep to a bottle of water so im hoping things are going to start getting better lol


----------



## x__amour

*Yesterday*
Brunch: White turkey stew with rice, vegetables w/ water.
Dinner: Garden vegetables, pasta in tomato sauce w/ apple juice.

*Today*
Brunch: Cheerios, strawberry banana breakfast bar w/ OJ.
Dinner: Cheese ravioli w/ water.


----------



## mayb_baby

8.30am-7oz formula
9.30am- A bowl of porridge and a slice of toast
1pm - Mash and spaghetti hoops 
1pm- 3oz formula
4pm - Gammon, carrots gravy and potatoes
6.30pm - beans and creamed potatoes (his granddads dinner) :haha:
7pm - 7oz


----------



## rainbows_x

Breakfast - A couple biscotti.
Lunch - Sausage roll.
Tea -Spaghetti bolegnase.


----------



## Leah_xx

Breakfast-Toast and water
Lunch- nothing but 8oz of water down propel
Dinner-Chicken, rice, mash potatoes, roll and green beans


----------



## x__amour

Leah_xx said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Poor thing. I wouldn't give her Propel though, it's full of fake sugars which are...bad, especially for little ones.
> 
> I dont put very much propel. I mix it with regular just so it has a little bit of flavor so she will stay hydrated.Click to expand...

I'm not sure she should have some Propel at all! It's bad enough for adults with the artificial sugars, let alone a baby. If she doesn't like water straight up, do water and literally just a splash of apple juice. 

So much better then Propel! :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

B: Fruit and grain bar, handful of cheerios (yes, lazy mama but it was early and we had to leave to do errands).

L: We went to Olive Garden. He had a bread stick, lots of noodles and beans from minestrone soup, pasta and chicken in white sauce from my meal.

Snack: Handful of animal crackers, couple yogurt bits.

D: Evan just gave him some pork roast, rice, and mixed veggies.

He's had 10oz of water/juice, 8oz of milk.


----------



## Leah_xx

x__amour said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Poor thing. I wouldn't give her Propel though, it's full of fake sugars which are...bad, especially for little ones.
> 
> I dont put very much propel. I mix it with regular just so it has a little bit of flavor so she will stay hydrated.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure she should have some Propel at all! It's bad enough for adults with the artificial sugars, let alone a baby. If she doesn't like water straight up, do water and literally just a splash of apple juice.
> 
> So much better then Propel! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks hun!! 
I actually did that earlier. She use to take water by the cupful where now she doesnt even want it unless it has flavor.
Haha Guess my doctor was wrong for telling me it was okay to give that to her when she was sick to keep her hydrate :nope:


----------



## x__amour

Leah_xx said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Poor thing. I wouldn't give her Propel though, it's full of fake sugars which are...bad, especially for little ones.
> 
> I dont put very much propel. I mix it with regular just so it has a little bit of flavor so she will stay hydrated.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure she should have some Propel at all! It's bad enough for adults with the artificial sugars, let alone a baby. If she doesn't like water straight up, do water and literally just a splash of apple juice.
> 
> So much better then Propel! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!!
> I actually did that earlier. She use to take water by the cupful where now she doesnt even want it unless it has flavor.
> Haha Guess my doctor was wrong for telling me it was okay to give that to her when she was sick to keep her hydrate :nope:Click to expand...

You would think he'd suggest Pedialyte, not Propel! :wacko:


----------



## Leah_xx

x__amour said:


> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah_xx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Poor thing. I wouldn't give her Propel though, it's full of fake sugars which are...bad, especially for little ones.
> 
> I dont put very much propel. I mix it with regular just so it has a little bit of flavor so she will stay hydrated.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure she should have some Propel at all! It's bad enough for adults with the artificial sugars, let alone a baby. If she doesn't like water straight up, do water and literally just a splash of apple juice.
> 
> So much better then Propel! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!!
> I actually did that earlier. She use to take water by the cupful where now she doesnt even want it unless it has flavor.
> Haha Guess my doctor was wrong for telling me it was okay to give that to her when she was sick to keep her hydrate :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> You would think he'd suggest Pedialyte, not Propel! :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh she did! Gracelynn wont touch Pedialyte with a ten foot pole


----------



## AirForceWife7

Breakfast: I was away at college, so Jon gave her green beans & puffs :wacko: lol

Lunch: Skipped ... she took a nice long nap!

Dinner: Chili-mac :D


----------



## Hotbump

Is propel like gatorade? If so its fine to give her 1/4 gatorade with 3/4 of water. Thats what they do at the hospitals for children who are dehydrated and wont drink water or pedialyte :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Hotbump said:


> Is propel like gatorade? If so its fine to give her 1/4 gatorade with 3/4 of water. Thats what they do at the hospitals for children who are dehydrated and wont drink water or pedialyte :thumbup:

Nu uh. It's calorie free flavored water, therefor it has all the artificial sweeteners which can be bad for anyone. Regular Gatorade is fine but not G2.


----------



## Hotbump

Calm down shannon :hugs: I'm just asking if its like gatorade since Ive never heard of it :haha: Regular gatorade is fine leah


----------



## vinteenage

True fact: Its unknown how artificial sugar is processed by our bodies as it's not excreted in urine. Because of this, there's speculation it may be a cause of cancer.


----------



## x__amour

Hotbump said:


> Calm down shannon :hugs: I'm just asking if its like gatorade since Ive never heard of it :haha: Regular gatorade is fine leah

Haha, I'm not worked up! :haha:
It's hard to tell emotions through text. I was just answering your question. :flower:


----------



## Hotbump

I thought you were mad at me :haha: oops my bad :flower:


----------



## ShelbyLee

This will be fun. =) its shiahs birthday!

she had pancakes for breakfast..
bottle
nap
fruit cub for a snack
for lunch she had easy mac and lunch meat,, turkey i think maybe ham im not sure lol
bread and cheese snack for after afternoon nap.
spaghetti for dinner
and she had lots of cookies and birthday cake =)


----------



## lauram_92

a 9oz bottle and porridge so far.


----------



## Leah_xx

Its 10:38am and Gracelynn still isnt awake :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

7oz bottle
Breakfast: Weetabix
Lunch: slept through so had a 6oz bottle when he woke
Dinner: Home-made stew
Supper: Toast and 7oz bottle (at 7pm)


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> True fact: Its unknown how artificial sugar is processed by our bodies as it's not excreted in urine. Because of this, there's speculation it may be a cause of cancer.

For awhile some scientists were saying that it would pass through the blood barrier of your brain, stay there, and turn into formaldehyde, that has since been debunked though. :haha:. Either way, real sugars, from fruits, etc are much better than artificial. 

It's only 15 minutes to 11am here so all Arianna has had is breakfast which was a cinnamon roll, bananas and some milk.


----------



## Hotbump

They wont eat again! :dohh:

Jovanni:
8oz of pediasure
half a pear

Jr:
8oz kids essential 
half a pear

Anyone have any ideas for lunch?


----------



## mayb_baby

Sandwich
Toastie
Potatoes and spaghetti hoops
or soup?


----------



## x__amour

Brunch: Cherry oatmeal w/ OJ.
Snack: Oranges.
Dinner: Ravioli in tomato sauce, carrots, peas & corn w/ water.


----------



## we can't wait

*Yesterday she had*:
Breakfast- 4oz bottle
Lunch- Apple oatmeal & 2oz bottle
Snack- 4oz bottle
Dinner- Couple bites of carrots & 4oz bottle
Before bed- 8oz bottle

*So far today *(it's almost 3pm)
Breakfast- 6oz bottle
Lunch- Apple oatmeal
Snack- 4oz (which she's eating right now)
Dinner- TBA
Before bed- TBA


----------



## 17thy

Breakfast: 1/2 organic kiwi and a small bowl of oatmeal with strawberries
iced water
Snackish: 7oz of milk
Lunch: Homemade beef stew (carrots, potatoes, rice, beef all organic)
Iced water
Dinner: not sure yet...


----------



## vinteenage

B: Handful of cheerios, two pieces of apple, half of my bagel.
S: He helped himself into my purse and took animal crackers
L: Macaroni and cheese
D: No idea. I think Evan took out chicken.

Has had 4oz of milk, some water, and 10oz of water/juice.


----------



## AriannasMama

Oh yesterday she ate good

breakfast: pancakes w/ banana w/ 6oz milk
lunch: chunky chicken noodle soup and mandarin oranges w/ 4oz juice
dinner: enchiladas de chile guajillo con pollo w/ 6oz milk

snack: teddy grams w/ 3oz juice

I only gave her 2oz for her two naps and bedtime as I am trying to wean her off the bottle


----------



## HellBunny

B: bowl of porridge and half a banana
Snack - 2 crackers with cheese
L: Fish fingers
D: Jacket potato with tuna


----------



## vinteenage

Finn had this Gerber meal...thing, since dinner wasnt made yet, and some cheese.

He'll have another 8 oz of bottle before bed.


----------



## Leah_xx

vinteenage said:


> Finn had this Gerber meal...thing, since dinner wasnt made yet, and some cheese.
> 
> He'll have another 8 oz of bottle before bed.

Gracelynn hated that meal!!
She took it and threw it at me lol


Brunch: Cereal and juice
Dinner:?? She was at her dads


----------



## 10.11.12

B: Lentils and brown rice with a cup of milk 
S: A pear and a few cheddar bunnies
L:Tomato soup with tortellini and spinach
D:Fried rice with cabbage, carrots, peas and fennel 

After bath she'll have some warm milk with a tiny bit of maple syrup.


----------



## AriannasMama

Today was

b-cinnamon roll w/ milk
l- chicken nuggets, mandarin oranges, then she ate green beans too w/ juice
d- grilled chicken sprinkled with cheese and corn w/ milk

s- teddy grams lol


----------



## we can't wait

Breakfast- oatmeal with apple.
Lunch- 4oz bottle.
Dinner- veggie mac & cheese, with 4oz bottle.
Before bed- 8oz bottle.


----------



## x__amour

Brunch: Strawberry banana breakfast bar, oranges w/ milk.
Snack: Cheerios.
Dinner: Chicken, brown rice w/ water.


----------



## vinteenage

B: A windmill cookie, three crackers, 4oz of milk (mother of the year?)

L: Broccoli, couscous, ham, and bread. 

S: A bunch of mini pizzas at a playdate.

D: Chicken, rice, corn.

He's having another 10oz of milk and had about 10oz of water.


----------



## 10.11.12

B: A Christmas cookie, raspberries and milk :blush: (Daphne, I've got you for mother of the year :haha:)
S: less than half of a whole wheat tortilla with cheddar cheese and broccoli 
L: Gluten free pancakes 
D: Tofu fajitas with red pepper, tomatoes and lettuce 

She'll have some warm milk and honey before bed.

I'm pretty proud we've been vegetarian for a month and a half :thumbup:


----------



## leoniebabey

B. yougurt and a banana
D. Bacon sanwich 
T. Lasange then a yougurt and some fruit


----------



## rainbows_x

B - Waffles with jam.
L - Slept through.
T - Jacket potato with scrambeled eggs, spam & cheese. Yogurt & peanut butter cookies.


----------



## vinteenage

B: Rice and eggs.
S: 3 cookies (we were baking...)
L: Chicken ramen
D: Evan's parents are hosting a Christmas party...so a lot.

He's had 10oz of milk and not much else.


----------



## AriannasMama

b- biscuits and gravy w/ milk
l- turkey and cheese roll up, apple sauce, 1 oatmeal cookie w/ juice
s- a few ritz crackers w/ juice
d- we're having prime rib, mashed potatoes, green beans, and rolls

She's had about 12oz of milk so far today and her daily allowance of juice lol.


----------



## bbyno1

Breakfast:Rice crispies and half a banana and half an apple.
Lunch:Rice and some pasta and fell asleep before finishing the pasta or even start the yoghurt lol
Dinner:Roast christmas dinner :)

Snacksarty rings and some white choc buttons


----------



## leoniebabey

B - raisins 
D- prawn cocktail and then a huge xmas dinner :| he ate every last mouthful 
didnt really have much else as he ate so much lol he had some cheese cake and like 3 bananas !


----------



## lauram_92

7am - 8oz
10am - porridge
2pm - sprouts, carrot, potato and turkey then a 8oz bottle
5pm - fruit pot (mango & apricot?)
6pm - 9oz


----------



## divershona

b - 2 brioche rolls with strawberries and 8oz milk
snack - apple, cheese, and a bit of toast
l - beef, yorkshire pudding, green beans, carrots, baby sweetcorn, 1 pig in blanket, roast potaotes and gravy plus juice
d - cheese and crackers with 8oz milk ... and then fell asleep on the sofa cuddled into me watching pocahontis


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge for breakfast
Then, just ate buffet food allllll day!


----------



## Melibu90

Toast for breakfast
Veg and gravy with potatoes for dinner he decided today he wasnt a fan of turkey!


----------



## x__amour

9oz.
Brunch: Cheesy eggs w/ toast & milk.
Snack: Oranges.
Dinner: Shells w/ cheese, bread & apple juice.
9oz.


----------



## sarah0108

We had a big fat carvery for dinner :haha:

Well, Harriet only ate the brussels and carrots :dohh:


----------



## 10.11.12

B: Oatmeal with raspberries and milk 
L: Rice and beans with water 
S: Celery sticks and pediasure 
D: I'm making vegetarian sushi for the first time


----------



## moondrops

Ooh i love veggie sushi i need to learn how to make it! I love the omelette type thing you get on top i forgot what it's called :dohh:

Skipped breakfast
Grilled cheese cob & avocado chunks with 2 cherry tomatoes
Lentil curry & pasta with green beans & peas for tea 
Cucumber sticks for snack


----------



## Melibu90

sarah0108 said:


> We had a big fat carvery for dinner :haha:
> 
> Well, Harriet only ate the brussels and carrots :dohh:

Mmm you've made me crave a carvey big time :haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

moondrops said:


> Ooh i love veggie sushi i need to learn how to make it! I love the omelette type thing you get on top i forgot what it's called :dohh:
> 
> Skipped breakfast
> Grilled cheese cob & avocado chunks with 2 cherry tomatoes
> Lentil curry & pasta with green beans & peas for tea
> Cucumber sticks for snack

It's so easy to make! it looks hard but it's seriously easy once you get the hang of it. I taught myself off of youtube :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

Yesterday-

B- Toast
S- 9oz bottle
L- Fish fingers (minus the breadcrumbs) peas, half slice bread and 2 frubes
T- Boiled potatoes, carrots and chicken, then a yoghurt and a few milky buttons
Before bed- 8oz bottle

So far today-
B- Sausage and toast
S- Bread sticks
L- Some fish and a few chips

Then she will probably have pasta for tea with tuna and pesto and a banana. Then her bottle before bed.


----------



## bbyno1

B:1 1/2 slices of toast.
L:Spaghetti and frankferters with a yoghurt
D:Fish and chips (from home)

Snacks:An apple and digestive biscuits


----------



## amygwen

Yesterday:

Breakfast: Frosted flakes w/ milk. 
Snack: Toddler bar, strawberry apple or something.
Lunch: Hot dog w/ fries :D 
Dinner: Mac & Cheese.


----------



## 17thy

Breakfast: Oatmeal with peaches sliced in (homemade)
Lunch: smoked turkey with sweet peas (homemade)
dinner: idk yet


----------



## 17thy

10.11.12 said:


> B: Oatmeal with raspberries and milk
> L: Rice and beans with water
> S: Celery sticks and pediasure
> D: I'm making vegetarian sushi for the first time

Omg I can't wait to share some sushi with my little one <3


----------



## Mellie1988

B: coco pops 
S: cookie and juice 
L: chicken noodles and a yoghurt after 
S: apple and juice 

Tea is pasta bake I think with apple pie and custard for afters 

X


----------



## bbyno1

10oz of milk.
B:2 weetabix and 1/2 an apple
L:Frankferta,spaghetti and chips with a yoghurt
D:Fish,rice and veg.Yoghurt again

Snacks:Cheese


----------



## MrsEngland

8oz milk @ 6am
B-Toast and tomato sausage
S- Pretzels
L- Cheese on toast and 9oz bottle
S- Half a milky bar
D- Tomato pasta with sweetcorn, cheese and spinach and a yoghurt.

And then and 8oz bottle at bedtime.


----------



## we can't wait

She had some apples and sweet potatoes today. :D
(plus her bottles. she didn't use her cup at all today.)


----------



## vinteenage

B: Handful of dry cereal, couple apple slices, oatmeal cookie, 10oz juice/water

L: Sausage and peppers, rice. 5oz water.

D: Steak, broccoli, rice, 5oz of water.

16ish oz of botte.


----------



## JadeBaby75

She had pears, carrots, and BM!


----------



## bbyno1

Today:
9oz milk
B:Coco pops
L:Jacket potato with spaghetti and cheese. Custard with fruit
D:Sasuages,mash and veg. Rice pudding
9oz milk
Snacks:Apple,banana and raisons

(I have it all planned out:haha:)


----------



## MrsEngland

Yday.

B- Toast with cheese spread
S- carrot sticks and bread stick, 9oz bottle
L- Half a cheese sandwich and a few magic stars at a birthday party
D- Some tuna pasta which she threw and a banana

8oz bottle before bed.


----------



## lauram_92

Today -

breakfast: porridge & 7oz of milk
lunch: cracker with philidelphia, little pieces of gammon and grapes

no idea what to give for dinner. his meals seem so repetitive :shrug:


----------



## Melibu90

B- porridge
L- tomato pasta
D- :shrug:

Laura i feel the same i hate doing the same meals all the time but i never know anything else


----------



## Rhio92

Connor had weetabix and a banana for breakfast. I then caught him in the twiglets :dohh: And my mum fed him a slice of christmas cake. I bet he'll want his lunch soon too :dohh:


----------



## annawrigley

5am :coffee: 8oz milk
B: Toast & jam
L: Chilli & a yoghurt
T: Philadelphia sandwich & an oaty fruit bar
5.30pm: 8oz milk


----------



## rileybaby

6am - 7oz
9am - crumpet
10am - 7oz
12pm - cottage pie
3pm - 7oz
6pm - sweet and sour chicken
7.30pm - 5 oz 

Does anyone elses LO seem to still have loads of milk? I just read over what i wrote and it seems a lot :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

B: Handful of cereal, fruit & grain bar, egg, cheese

Lunch/Snack (had it at 3:30pm...): Deli ham, bread, cheese, rice

D: Probably sausage and peppers with rice

Has had 8oz of milk and probably 10oz of water/juice.


----------



## HellBunny

B - Apple and blueberry porridge
L - he skipped it and had a banana
T - Fish fingers, sweetcorn and home made herby wedges
Loads of water/sugar free squash


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half slice toast with cheese spread, banana and raisins 
S- 9oz bottle and a organic baby biscotti
L- roast chicken and a few chips, some gingerbread
D- will be home made burgers and potato wedges and then a yoghurt

Before bed she'll have a 8oz bottle.


----------



## vinteenage

Only 12:00pm here...

B: Shredded mini wheats, strawberries, cherries.

8oz of bottle and about 5/6 oz of water/juice.


----------



## xKARENxBABYx

Breakfast: ready break with a banna through it!
Lunch: Super Noodles and 2 Yougharts
snack:2 biscuts
dinner 3 small fish cakes,mash patatoe and mix veg
pudding: yougart
and he will have a milkybar before his bath
and he only drinks sugar free juice so about 4 cups atm!


----------



## lauram_92

rileybaby said:


> 6am - 7oz
> 9am - crumpet
> 10am - 7oz
> 12pm - cottage pie
> 3pm - 7oz
> 6pm - sweet and sour chicken
> 7.30pm - 5 oz
> 
> *Does anyone elses LO seem to still have loads of milk? I just read over what i wrote and it seems a lot *

I don't think there can be too much :shrug: Oliver has two 9oz bottles a day - and sometimes he doesn't take all that but he doesn't drink much. :wacko:

Breakfast - cereal/porridge thing and 5oz
Lunch - scrambled egg and toast
Dinner - pasta with veg, ceddar & a digestive
9oz at 6.30pm before bed.


----------



## mayb_baby

8am - 8oz
9am - 2 Weetabix
1pm - 2 Chicken nuggets and a Yoghurt
5pm - Creamed potatoes, gammon, carrots, stuffing, turnips and gravey
7.30pm - 8oz


----------



## 17thy

B- pineapple chunks and toast
S- 2 whole wheat crackers and 8oz of milk
L- peas & carrots with a little mac n cheese
D- turkey, cheese, greenbeans.


----------



## AriannasMama

b-french toast and a bit of cheese on the side w/juice
l-barely ate any but she had a grilled cheese, I gave her a pediasure to have instead, she isn't eating much because of her ear infection
d-i think were having soup


----------



## vinteenage

They can have too much milk. Its only supposed to be 24oz or less after a year as it can inhibit iron absorption.

L: cheese, ham, cheeseits.

D: will be pork roast, some type of veggie and rice.

Hes now had 8oz of milk, and around 20oz of water/juice


----------



## MrsEngland

B- boiled egg, toast and half a banana
S- 9oz milk
L- we will probably have fish fingers and mixed veg
D- homemade toad in the hole and cheesy leeks 
S- banana at story time

Then an 8oz bottle, got the day all planned haha! Although she may have some toast before bed coz I have a docs appointment at 7pm and that's her bedtime but she gotta come with me so she'll prob be hungry when we get in!


----------



## 17thy

Oh and there definitely can be too much milk ladies. We had no idea when Emerald was around 12 months old and she had about six 7oz bottles in a day (me and dh weren't on the same page with how much she had) and she had a HORRIBLE stomach ache and was awake in pain for almost 3 days. It was absolutely terrible. They asked us how much milk she had had, and told us we should limit it to 24oz or less a day as Daphne said. So after that we switched to organic and started a chart to make sure she was only have 3 7oz bottles a day, and now at 14 months she's down to two 7-8oz bottles of milk a day and we have never had another issue.


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah Finn gets super constipated from too much milk.

B: two scrambled eggs, cheerios, cheese, half apiece of pork.
L: grilled cheese, four apple slices.
D: elbow macaroni with meat sauce.

10ish oz of water/juice. 12oz of milk so far and another 4 before bed.


----------



## mayb_baby

B: A bowl of porridge and 2oz of water
L: Broccoli and cheese soup, 2 nuggets with no batter and 3oz of water
D: Steamed Veg, mash, chicken, stuffing and gravy and 2 oz of water

8oz of milk before bed not in bed :)


----------



## HellBunny

B - Porridge
Snack - banana and a tangerine
L - chicken nuggets, sweetcorn and peas
T - jacket potato, tuna and sweetcorn

Finally getting back to normal, last 4 weeks he's been so picky :( he's gotten 4 new teeth in the space of a couple of weeks!


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Yeah Finn gets super constipated from too much milk.

Ditto. Tori is exactly the same.

Breakfast: Bowl of cheerios w/ milk.
Snack: Strawberries.
Dinner: Chicken creamy noodles & green beans w/ apple juice.

Will have 9oz before bed.


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> 5am :coffee: 8oz milk
> B: Toast & jam
> L: *Chilli *& a yoghurt
> T: Philadelphia sandwich & an oaty fruit bar
> 5.30pm: 8oz milk

What is this and how do you make it ?


----------



## vinteenage

Chili.


Beans, groundbeef, tomatoes, onions, spice. I guess its closest to a stew?


----------



## Leah_xx

Breakfast: Animal crackers w/water
Lunch: Pizza w/juice
Dinner: Spaghetti(her dad said)


----------



## 17thy

Breakfast: Tangerine slices, applesauce w/cinnamon, whole wheat cheerios and water
Lunch: Sweet peas, grilled eggplant slices, string cheese, 50% water 50% apple juice
Dinner: Garden vegetable sauce w/macaroni noodles, some corn, and water

Snack: whole wheat crackers and 2 8oz bottles of milk @ 12pm and 8:30pm.


----------



## vinteenage

Question to those who give bowls of things (cereal w/milk, oatmeal, applesauce, etc). Do you feed your child them or does your child do it yourself?

Finn makes such a freakin' mess with them, he rarely gets them. He does well with a fork but a spoon gets everything smeared, everywhere. On him, on his clothing, on the highchair, and anything else within reach. I know I can just give him a bath afterwards, and do, but it's just so much trouble to go through for one part of a meal!

He doesnt let us feed him.


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> Question to those who give bowls of things (cereal w/milk, oatmeal, applesauce, etc). Do you feed your child them or does your child do it yourself?
> 
> Finn makes such a freakin' mess with them, he rarely gets them. He does well with a fork but a spoon gets everything smeared, everywhere. On him, on his clothing, on the highchair, and anything else within reach. I know I can just give him a bath afterwards, and do, but it's just so much trouble to go through for one part of a meal!
> 
> He doesnt let us feed him.

We tend to try to make whatever we are giving to her in a bowl as thick as possible (so it is easier to scoop). She has recently gotten MUCH better with a spoon and can finally use it almost properly but of course there is still quite a large mess after she is finished usually because she will only eat 1/2 the food and then start to play with the rest. She will say "NO NO NO" if you try to feed her lol. So I just clean her up after, but like I said, since letting her practice at least once a day for several weeks she has improved a LOT.


----------



## Leah_xx

I just let Gracelynn eat out of the bowl herself.
She won't let me help her at all!!
Very Independent


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half piece toast and a banana 
S- chocolate finger and breadstick half a 9oz bottle
L- cheese and tomato spaghetti, rest of the bottle

D- will probably be chicken stir fry and a yoghurt or banana

Then a 8oz bottle before bed and she drinks water/dilute juice through the day as and when.


----------



## rainbows_x

B - Potato scone.
L - 2 cheese strings, organix crisps & cereal bar.
T - my friend is coming over and always insists on cooking, so something yummy :)


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 5am :coffee: 8oz milk
> B: Toast & jam
> L: *Chilli *& a yoghurt
> T: Philadelphia sandwich & an oaty fruit bar
> 5.30pm: 8oz milk
> 
> What is this and how do you make it ?Click to expand...




vinteenage said:


> Chili.
> 
> 
> Beans, groundbeef, tomatoes, onions, spice. I guess its closest to a stew?

^ Indeed. Oil, chilli mix (you can get it in a packet, like 70p), mince, kidney beans (don't have to use them), chopped tomatoes, onions.... Bout it really. He has it with rice, I don't like it but he does lol



vinteenage said:


> Question to those who give bowls of things (cereal w/milk, oatmeal, applesauce, etc). Do you feed your child them or does your child do it yourself?
> 
> Finn makes such a freakin' mess with them, he rarely gets them. He does well with a fork but a spoon gets everything smeared, everywhere. On him, on his clothing, on the highchair, and anything else within reach. I know I can just give him a bath afterwards, and do, but it's just so much trouble to go through for one part of a meal!
> 
> He doesnt let us feed him.

Noah usually feeds himself but I help if we're in a rush or I don't want too much mess :blush: Or getting the last bit out of the yoghurt pot and stuff like that


----------



## lauram_92

Cereal and a bottle
Crumpet and grapes
Lentil soup, a digestive and melon
Another bottle before bed


----------



## vinteenage

B: An entire banana, couple bites of english muffin.

L: Macaroni, chicken, sweet potato.

D: Pizza.

20oz of water/juice, 16oz of milk.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Breakfast: Mixed fruit
Lunch: Ham, some ramen noodles. I hate to give her those, but we were in a rush. :/
Dinner: half a fried egg, half a sausage, a little bit of plain ham

snack: more mixed fruit cos she mooched off her grampa, a few chips she stole off me

Oi, she really didnt eat healthy today. I'll have to be strict mommy tomorrow.


----------



## we can't wait

She had her bottles, plus:

Lunch- Squash with 2oz of water in a cup
Dinner- Sweet potatoes and corn with 2oz of water in a cup


----------



## annawrigley

Missrights said:


> :flower::flower::flower:

Draining


----------



## ONoez2010

its only 10:17 here, so we've only had breakfast so far
B: scrambled eggs, whole grain cheerios, and water

i have a question and this might sound stupid but is Tea like dinner?:blush:


----------



## annawrigley

^ Yes :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

B-toast and a banana
S- 9oz bottle and 2 after eights that she stole when daddy wasn't looking :dohh:
L-not sure she went out with her nana n grandpa for lunch
S- breadsticks 
D-homemade chicken pie and some choc cuppa cake that hubby was eating

8oz bottle at bedtime

She's eaten more than me today haha!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

breakfast:peanut butter toast,2 slices
snack: one banana
lunch: pizza? its cooling now not sure if he will eat.


----------



## vinteenage

Today,

B: Cinnamon waffle, banana

S: Cinnamon teddy grahams

L: Taco meat, tortilla, cheese

S: Fruit and grain bar

D: Making bacon/spinach/mushroom/tomato quiche and salad.


----------



## vinteenage

He ended up having 2 slices of quiche and nearly all a vanilla yogurt for dinner.

Piglet!


----------



## KaceysMummy

Breakfast: Cheerios and muller yoghurt
Lunch: Fish fingers and peas
Tea: Macaroni, garlic bread and peas
Snacks: digestive biscuit and a banana


----------



## cammy

boobie milk, cooled boiled water, some orange (he only really sucked on them), and some puree of banger, mash and vegies. Oh and 1.5 rusks. So he did prettywell


----------



## we can't wait

Yesterday she had apple purée for lunch and carrot purée for dinner.
How many ounces should a 7 month old have per day? She had 30oz yesterday.


----------



## MrsEngland

Not sure what she had for breakfast and lunch coz she was at her grandmas but for tea she had fish fingers and diced carrots and swede and mashed potatoes. She then had 2 biscotti's while i read her stories and a 10oz bottle before bed.


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni 
8oz of peadisure
B: half a large pear refused to eat anything else
S: half a large apple and 2 strawberries, handful of puffs
L: french fries, grilled chicken, slice tomatoes and avocado

Jr
8oz of kids essential
B: half a large pear 
S: 4 stawberries, half a large apple and handful of puffs
L: french fries, grilled chicken, sliced tomatoes and avocado

Dont know what I will make for dinner


----------



## lauram_92

Cindy, the boys seem to be eating better?

Oliver has porridge and a bottle
Soup, toast, kiwi and grapes
Pork and tattie, 1/2 rusk and 1/2 an orange
Bottle


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Wheatabix.
L: Cheese strips,shreddies & some pasty.
T: Chicken & pasta bake & a yoghurt.


----------



## AriannasMama

b: breakfast buritto and a donut she stole from dada, 3oz of milk
l: chicken and noodles, mandarian oranges, and a few natural cheetos, water
d: not sure yet

12oz of milk between naps/breakfast


----------



## Hotbump

lauram_92 said:


> Cindy, the boys seem to be eating better?
> 
> Oliver has porridge and a bottle
> Soup, toast, kiwi and grapes
> Pork and tattie, 1/2 rusk and 1/2 an orange
> Bottle

Yes abit better. Jovanni's Dr set a goal for him to gain 5-7 grams per day went yesterday to his appointment and he had gain 7.4 grams per day since his last visit :happydance: He is now 24 lbs 4 oz, when he first went he was around 21lbs 10 oz and that was october :thumbup: his last appointment he was 23 lbs and 13 oz and that was 28 days ago. Jr is starting to gain weight also he is not consider underweight so I tried not to worry he is right now about 23 lbs?


----------



## AriannasMama

oh and yesterday

b: french toast and banana, milk
l: half a personal pizza, about 1/4th of my friends soup, mandarin oranges, some fries, water :shock: she ate LOADS
d: chicken nuggets, some cheese, and corn, juice to drink

about 16oz of milk


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna has to go back to the doctor on the 19th, she lost weight from being sick and is only 19lbs 13oz now. They want to double check that it is indeed just from her being sick and not anything else.


----------



## HellBunny

Strawberry porridge
Half an egg mayonaise sandwich from tesco
bag of organix goodies
2 tangerines
Fish, wedges and sweetcorn, (he ate all the sweetcorn first! Lol!)


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver hasn't been weighed since he was 3 months old :(


----------



## bbyno1

9oz milk
B:Coco pops and an apple
L:New potatoes,brocolli and carrotts with gravy. Chicken nuggets on the side (don't ask)lol
D: Spaghetti hoops and sasuages on toast.Also had a bowl of rice as she wanted daddy's dinner lol.Grapes and custard


----------



## lauram_92

Ellie, how are aliyahs teeth?


----------



## vinteenage

B: Cinnamon waffle with syrup, banana

L: Stuffed shells

D: Corned beef, cabbage, potatoes


----------



## 17thy

B: 4 mini pancakes(they are smaller than the palm of my hand) with homemade strawberry jam diced peach, water
L: Peas, whole wheat crackers, chicken breast pieces, water
D: Blueberries, string cheese, whole wheat toast, 1/2 water 1/2 apple juice

Snacks: Two 8oz bottles of whole milk.


----------



## we can't wait

Aria had apple puree for dinner tonight.


----------



## tasha41

She's really not had much of an appetite lately. She doesn't seem sick so I'm not sure what's bugging her.. I left for work at 3:30pm.. she got up at 9:30am.. in that time she ate:

- the top of a blueberry muffin
- 1 tofu hotdog
- a few tastes of my french onion soup
- a couple pieces of a clementine.


----------



## Kians_Mummy

B- 1 slice of toast, half a banana & half an apple with a cup of juice

L- (about to prepare) BBQ beans & mini sausages with home-made mash then for after Fromage yogurt :)

S- pinched some of Mummys home-made chips!


----------



## Natasha2605

So far today Summer has had :

Brekkie : Chocolate weetos (she didn't eat them!) Pear and Apple Slices
Snack : Some salt and vinegar hula hoops
Lunch : Chicken, sweetcorn and mushroom Noodles, Grapes and a mini Milkybar Desert
Snack : Will probably be some Melon and a banana or whatever she roots for in the fridge
Dinner : We're going to my mums so I think she'll be making a chicken and sausage pie and new potatoes

Then she'll have an 8oz bottle of milk for bed :)


----------



## MrsEngland

B- half slice toast with cheese spread and breadsticks
S- 9oz bottle and sugar free juice
L- just bout to make her toad in the hole

That's it so far gunna do roast potatoes, sausages and yorkshires for tea I think with carrots and swede.


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni
8oz whole milk
B: bowl of frosted fruit loops with milk and gummy vitamin
S: half a frozen tube of yogurt, stawberry-banana puffs 2 oz apple juice
L: half a turkey sandwich, with 2 ritz crackers and 3 oz apple juice

Junior
6oz whole milk
B: same as Jovanni
S: blueberries, strawberries, black berries rasberries, half a tube of frozen yogurt, strawberry-banana puffs with 2oz apple juice
L: ramen noodels :blush: 3 ritz crackers, 1/3 of a thin slice of turkey ham


----------



## rockys-mumma

Today was a good day for us!

B: weetabix toast and cup of milk
Banana and satsuma
L: baked beans on toast
Raisins and organix biscuits
D: wholemeal pasta shells, veggies (peas, carrots, sweetcorn, greenbeans) and cheese 
Yoghurt for afters and some of mummies cake n custard


----------



## vinteenage

B: Blueberry waffle, banana

L: Pork roast, stuffing, banana

D: Um, probably stuffed shells and pork roast. I'm not cooking tonight since we have so many leftovers.

Snacks: Fruit and grain bar, more banana, couple teddy grahams.

Drinks: 8oz of bottle, around 5/6oz of juice.


----------



## AriannasMama

b: scrambled eggs and a turkey sausage, 4oz of juice
l: ravioli and banana, water
s: cheerios and some bites of taco dip
d: not sure yet

10oz of milk so far. Her doctor told us to limit her to 14-16oz of milk because otherwise she tends to fill up on that and refuse meals.


----------



## we can't wait

She had pureed peas for lunch.
Probably pureed turkey and rice for dinner.


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge for Breakfast and half a slice of toast which was mine :rofl:
Fish fingers, peas and sweetcorn for dinner
hotpot for tea
Banana and 3 tangerines for snacks


----------



## rainbows_x

B: Shreddies.
L: Cheese strings & a rusk.
T: New potatoes, meatballs, spaghetti & ham.


----------



## bbyno1

9oz of milk
B:Weetabix and a tiny amount of toast
L:Chicken with bacon n cheese sauce with savoury rice and a yogurt.
D:Chicken and mushroom slice with brocolli which she refused to eat (even tho it's one of her fave meals) so i threw 2 frankferters in the microwave as it was getting late.
And banana custard which she also refused.

Snacks:A cheesestring and some chocolate from her calender from xmas which is still not finished.


----------



## Leah_xx

B: A bowl of cereal
L: animal crackers and part of my sub from subway
D: Garlic bread, pasta bake, green beans and peaches.

she has been really cranky lately. I think she is starting to hate not having her bottles.


----------



## we can't wait

Brunch: Oatmeal with Pear

Dinner: TBA


----------



## vinteenage

B: Cinnamon waffle with butter and syrup, a couple teddy grahams.

L: Some type of meat, mash potatoes, green beans (we ate my grandparents).

D: I'm making chicken pot pie.

He's had 8oz of bottle and..10ish of juice/water.


----------



## lauram_92

Porridge and a bottle
Soup and an oatcake with cheese
Potato, brocolli, cauliflour, carrot and tuna, and a rusk
Bottle


----------



## Hotbump

](*,) Jovanni :haha:

8oz whole milk
B: smoked sausage the size of his hand and refused everything else :dohh:
S: handful of grapes
L: 3 chicken nuggest with fries

Jr

6oz whole milk
B: smoked sausage the size of his palm, he usually refuses meat except today and I didnt have enough:dohh: a can of peaches without the syrup
S:half an apple and handful of grapes
L: 3 chicken nuggets and fell asleep on his highchair :cloud9:


----------



## x__amour

Brunch - Scrambled cheesy eggs w/ mixed berry breakfast bar. Water.
Snack - Strawberries. Water.
Dinner - Pasta with turkey sausage in herb tomato sauce w/ corn, peas and carrots. Apple juice.

https://img849.imageshack.us/img849/2026/dsc04164jw.jpg


----------



## aimee_1691

hardly anything :( theyve both had sickness and diarohhea (sp) but now theyve just got the diarohhea :-/ so i dont think there up for eating for anyhoo..

Breakfast: Toast and some juice

Dinner: chicken sandwhich...niabhy didnt even touch it

Tea: Spaghetti Bolognese..which neither of them ate........:(


----------



## AriannasMama

breakfast: banana, toast, turkey sausage
lunch: we went out and I ordered her a grilled cheese with a side of corn kernels and she ended up taking like 2 bites of the grilled cheese and ate just the corn and ketchup (had that for dipping her sandwich in) :dohh:
dinner: turkey and cheese sandwich taken apart, strawberries

drinks: 16oz of milk all together, 4oz of juice, 1-2 sippys of water
snacks: teddy grams


----------



## vinteenage

B: Blueberry waffle, dry cheerios.
L: He'll have left over chicken pot pie when he wakes up.
D: I'm making baked potato soup, and we'll have bread with it.


----------



## x__amour

Brunch: Fish and baked french fries. Orange juice.
Dinner: :shrug:


----------



## Melibu90

B: rice crispies
Then the rest of the day was all the party nibbles


----------



## Natasha2605

Brekkie - Scrambled Egg and Toast
Lunch - Ham and Cheese Sanwich, a Tomato and some cucumber chunks. Strawberry yogurt
Snack - Packet of Hula Hoops and five slices of watermelon
Dinner - Homemade Spag bol and garlic bread, banana and some apple slices

8oz bottle for bed at 7pm


----------



## leoniebabey

b- toast
d- pasta bolonaise
t- chicken nuggets and mini waffles
also had a packet of pom bears


----------



## rileybaby

Breakfast: Cereal + pancake
Snack: Kiwi 
Lunch: Cheese and ham pasta
Snack: Breadsticks
Tea: Chilli + rice... and another kiwi


----------



## bbyno1

9oz of milk
B:Shreddies with warm milk
Lasta with a yoghurt
D:Chicken and chips and a yoghurt

Snacks:Slice of dry bread?she loves it. Also a few white choc milky buttons


----------



## lizardbreath

Breakfast both had yogurt
Lunch mcdonalds chicken nuggets and fries and chocolate milk. both
Supper home made pizza both
Both my girls share everything


----------



## NewMommy17

i've just switched to Gentle Ease Enfamil


----------



## AriannasMama

b: left over cinnimon roll, piece of bacon, kiwi 
l: piece of turkey lunch meat, cheese, ravioli, and stawberries
d: carrots, chicken nuggets, strawberries for dessert

drinks:
16 oz of milk, 4oz of juice, and a cup of water

snacks:
dry cereal


----------



## vinteenage

B: Half a mini wheat bagel with cream cheese, banana slices.

S: Cinnamon teddy grahams.

L: Chicken pot pie, a couple crackers.

S: Dried tropical fruit (but the freeze dried type, so it's crunchy rather than chewy.)

D: Sausage and peppers over pasta, garlic bread, and a couple bites of chocolate cake for dessert.

Drinks: 16oz of bottle, probably 20 by the time he's asleep. 16oz of water/juice.


----------



## stephx

Toast

Bit of hotdog and burger, tomato, mushrooms

Pizza and spinach pasta and sauce

Satsuma, banana, rice pudding :)


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer's had :

Brekkie - Bowl of weetos which she didn't eat. Plateful of strawberries, grapes and apple slices
Snack - Sausage Roll ( we were out)
Lunch - Home made Pasta Bolognase, some salt and vingegar crisps, banana
Dinner - Homemade Mince, Tatties and Dumplings, 2 Apricot Yogurts and a load of strawberries.

Then she'll have a bottle of milk for bed :)


----------



## bbyno1

9 oz of milk
B:Frosties
L:Chicken dippers which she didnt want. Some jam on toast in the end after i tried her on 4/5 diff things and they were all getting chucked onda flooor:dohh: and grapes
D:Sausages,and jacket potato with spaghetti hoops,yoghurt and an apple

Snacks:Banana which she didnt eat. 

9oz of milk


----------



## lauram_92

Porridge and a bottle
Toast and banana (snack at Toddlers)
Oatcake and .... stuff I forgot for lunch
Waffle, fish finger and sweetcorn


----------



## vinteenage

B: Half an apple pastry, blueberry waffle

L: Crackers, turkey, cheese, banana, couple teddy grahams.

D: Will be leftover sausage and peppers.


----------



## Rhio92

Morning breastfeed.

B: Cornflakes with chopped banana, rest of banana. Water.
D: Spaghetti bolognese, fruity custard. Water.
T: Roast beef and vegetables, apple crumble. Water.
Then when he got home from nursery, he shared my toad in the hole and had a few carrots. He loves his food :haha:

Then bed time breastfeed.


----------



## x__amour

We have a breakfast now because someone decided it was time to change her schedule. :haha:

Breakfast: Scrambled eggs with toast. Milk.
Lunch: Turkey stew with rice and vegetables. Water.
Dinner: Beef noodles. Apple Juice.

9oz before bed.


----------



## amygwen

Breakfast: Peanut butter on toast
Lunch: Pizza pita bread
Dinner: Beefaroni


----------



## AriannasMama

breakfast: egg/bacon/cheese scramble, clementine
lunch: chicken nuggets, kiwi
dinner: a bite or two of pork chop, mixed veggies, rice, and a biscuit w/ butter and honey

snacks:
dry cereal

drinks:
16oz milk, 6oz of juice, some water and sips of my iced tea


----------



## emyandpotato

Some banana and some kiwi. He tried some avocado but didn't like it. Then loads of milk of course.


----------



## stephx

B: orange, banana

L: Cheese sandwich 

D: ham eggs and chips, rice pudding and a yogurt


----------



## x__amour

Breakfast: Cheerios in milk.
Lunch: Spaghetti rings. Water.
Snack: Baby goldfish. (Before you wonder, look here :lol:)
Dinner: Cheese and spinach ravioli. Apple juice.


----------



## mayb_baby

B: 9oz
L: liquidised mash potatoes, cream and carrots
D:^^^same and 5oz
9oz for bed 
he can't swallow large foods with him being unwell :(


----------



## AriannasMama

b: another egg and bacon scramble and kiwi, she loves fruit lately
l: ravioli
d: hot dog, 3 french fries, peas and carrots

snack:
uncrustable pb&j

drinks:
about 14oz of milk, some juice, some water

not much variety lately :haha:


----------



## Jellyt

Today she's had

Bfast: multigrain shapes
Snack: a small apple and half a banana
Lunch: quorn chicken and sweetcorn pasta (was yum!)
We have yoghurt and raisins for a mid-afternoon snack
Dinner will be roast vegetable bagel pizza.


----------



## Jellyt

It seems that most are the same as me, calling it lunch and dinner. At nursery they call lunch, dinner and dinner, tea! It's confused me a few times haha


----------



## Lauraxamy

Yesterday Laila had.

Breakfast - 6oz milk + cheerios
Snack - Banana + raisins
Lunch - Philidephia sandwich, organix crisps, yoghurt + smoothie
Dinner - Fish fingers + peas. She did have potatoe but just seemed to smush it up rather than eating it ha
6oz of milk before bed


----------



## Rhio92

B: Banana and toast
S: Prawn crackers
L: Turkey stew and potatoes, rice pudding
D: Macaroni and cheese, fruit crumble

And god knows what MIL will feed him, despite knowing he's had tea.


----------



## x__amour

Breakfast: Over easy egg, toast with peanut butter. Orange juice.
Lunch: Mashed potatoes and vegetables. Water.
Snack: -
Dinner: -


----------



## lauram_92

Porridge and a bottle (he has this every day)

2 breadsticks, mushroom and sweetcorn pasta, and cauliflour but he didn't eat much because he was so tired.

Fish fingers and waffles. Then banana and a yogurt.

Bottle before bed.


----------



## vinteenage

B: Bagel and banana.

L: Crackers, turkey, cheese, more banana.

Snack: More crackers, more banana.

D: Evan's making falafels...


----------



## stephx

Toast 

Chicken soup and dippy bread

Chicken in white sauce and rice, rice pudding

2 satsumas, banana, plum x


----------



## Bexxx

B-Porridge fingers
L-Sucked on some tomato
D-Ratatouille, which she loooooved.


----------



## Natasha2605

Yesterday - Fruit Salad, 2 strawberry yogurts
Snack - Packet of crisps
Lunch - Tomato and Garlic Pasta, some sliced ham, tomato and cucumber
Dinner - Fish Fingers, Chips and Spagetti - Lazy mummy meal haha, 2 yogurts, banana


----------



## emmylou92

6oz bottle when she woke up.

B: wheetabix (one but she didnt eat much)

L: nothing, sh rejected her food (she is ill)
bottle 5 oz (she dosen't usually have this bottle but since she is ill we gave her one)

T: Chicken, mash, mashed, carrott (thats what she ate) she usually also eats Brussel sprouts, broccoli, roast potato's and roasted parsnips. 

6ox bottle before bed, she also drinks what ever pure fruit juice i have in the day and water I dont know how much though as she just grabs my cup and drinks!!


----------



## leoniebabey

crumpet for breafast
sosage and cheesy beans for dinner 
ham and mushroom chicken melt with mash and sweetcorn for tea


----------



## Natasha2605

Today Summer had :

Breakfast - Weetos and a banana
Lunch - Macaroni Cheese, pear slices and a yougurt
Dinner - Homemade Pasta Bolognase, Melon chunks

Snacks today were some crisps, and an extra banana!

An 8oz bottle for bed :)


----------



## we can't wait

She had cinnamon oatmeal with apple for lunch.
She will most likely have a vegetable puree for dinner.


----------



## 17thy

B: 1/2 banana with 1/2 cup of oatmeal
L: Peach slices, whole wheat crackers
S: Prune and raisins
D: None yet


----------



## mayb_baby

B: Porridge
Scrambled egg and beans Cup of milk

L: Pasta and sauce Cup of water

D: Spaghetti bol Cup of water 

8oz milk before bed in a cup :winkwink:


----------



## bbyno1

Shes being very fussy today:shrug:
Had 9oz of milk when she got up.
B:Literally 2 spoons of shreddies.
L:3 spoons of pasta
D: Fish cakes and brocolli which got chucked on the floor. Then made her Raveolli and she didn't want that either. Made her some jam on toast and declined that too. She ate a yoghurt and some grapes


----------



## Melibu90

B: porridge
L: toast and cheese
D: pasta with ham and veg


----------



## stephx

Toast

Cheese roll, satsuma

sweet and sour chicken (that maggie so juicy thingy :lol:) chips and beans, yogurt

banana :)


----------



## Melibu90

I love those maggie things, so easy to make


----------



## stephx

Saaame, the ribs one is amazing


----------



## Melibu90

Thats my fave too though i made it with chicken, i've never seen ribs to buy :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

B: Apple slices, couple teddy grahams (it was late)

L: Veal, ravioli, broccoli, bread.

Snack: Fruit cup

D: Chicken fajita


----------



## stephx

B: Porridge

L: Beans on toast

T: Chicken and rice

S: Banana, 2 satsumas, plum, apple


----------



## bbyno1

9 oz milk
B:Cococ pops
L: Chicken nuggets and chips
D:Chicken kiev with rice and a strawberry yoghurt

Snacks:Quavers (to keep her quiet while we were going round Sainsburys:dohh:) and some of my apple

Just realised how unhealthy that all was today :/


----------



## Rhio92

B: Fruity toast and a fruit pot
L: Weetabix and a biscuit (lazy lunch!)
T: Jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn, banana


----------



## x__amour

Breakfast: Organic mini waffles. Milk.
Lunch: Spaghetti rings. Water.
Dinner: Mac 'n cheese with chicken. Peas. Water.


----------



## emmylou92

7oz bottle

Wheetabit

Yoghurt and a clementine

5oz bottle

Slow cooked braising steak, boiled potatos broccoli sprouts and gravey.


----------



## bbyno1

9oz milk
Cheerios & an apple
Pizza
Fish and a yoghurt


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AriannasMama

breakfast: scrambled eggs w/ cheese, banana.
lunch: taco meat mixed with a bit of sour cream and cheese, apple and banana smoothie.
dinner: baked chicken, potato, mixed veggies.

snack: goldfish crackers
drinks: around 17oz milk, 6oz juice, and water


----------



## lauram_92

Breakfast - Weetabix and 4oz of milk
Snack at Toddlers - waffles and beans
Lunch - melon and a crumpet
Dinner - cottage pie, a rusk and banana
Bed - 7 or 8oz bottle


----------



## Natasha2605

I feel like all Summer's done today is eat haha!:

Brekkie - Some weetos, bag of apple and pear slices
Snack - Banana, 2 yogurts
Lunch - Slice Pizza, Coleslaw, Cucumber sticks, Carrot Sticks then some Macaroni Cheese cause she was like a little hoover!
Snack - Another yougurt, some hula hoops
Dinner - Stewed Sausages, Mash , Carrots and Onion. Another bag of apple and pear slices.

Dunno where she put it!


----------



## bbyno1

Aliyah had such a big appetite,now i dunno where it's gone!:shrug:

9oz milk
B: Weetabix
Lizza and waffles with rice pudding
D:Rice with chopped up frankferta's & banana custard

Snackslum multigain rings,an apple and a slice of toast


----------



## HellBunny

breakfast = Porridge and half a slice toast for breaky
lunch was half an egg mayo sandwich, bag of goodies and a biscuit
Tea was shepherds pie with loads of veg and gravy, blueberries and a tangerine


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## mayb_baby

B: Fresh fruit salad and weetabix, full cup of water

L: Banana and breadcrumb nuggets, full cup of milk

D: (Will be) Mash, Boiled bacon and Cabbage, full cup of water

8oz bottle for bed


----------



## 17thy

B: Grapes, kiwi, and a handful of cheerios
L: Peach slice, 1/4 banana, 2 pineapple chunks, rice with veggies, some sweet potato (we went out to eat for my dad's birthday) 
D: Raspberries, grapes, and strawberry slices, 1/2 a pb sandwich, and some string cheese.

No veggies today I guess :haha:


----------



## stephx

Yesterday

B: Toast
L: Scrambled eggs, an apricot
T: Wouldnt eat tea so ended up having beans on toast..

S: Satsuma, 2 biscottis, strawberries, peach


----------



## stephx

B: Toast

L: Tomato soup and dippy bread

T: Shes having crisy chicken, carrots and mash potato

S: So far.. strawberries, apricot


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## x__amour

B: Cheesy eggs. OJ.
L: Organic mini waffles. Water.
D: Baked pasta. Water.

9oz before bed.


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Weetos Cereal, banana
Snack - Crisps when out with daddy
Lunch - Cheese and Tomato Roll, cucumber sticks 
Dinner - Meatballs and Chips & Pease, apple slices, 

8oz bottle for bed


----------



## HellBunny

Porridge and blueberries
a cheese and ham sandwich, banana and an orange
leak and cheese frittata with potato letters
loads of water


----------



## moondrops

Weetos & cheerios
Blueberries, cheesestring
Cheese & mushroom on toast with cucumber sticks
A peach fruit yoyo & dried strawberries
Fish fingers, jacket potato & avocado

A good day cause we had been shopping x


----------



## vinteenage

B: Tropical fruit cup, blueberry bagel

S: Cinnamon Teddy Grahams, Goldfish

L: Leftover pasta bake, avocado

D: Breaded pork chops, au gratin potatoes, cauliflower, carrots, and broccoli. He pretty much only ate potatoes though, stinker.

16oz of bottle, 20 or so oz of juice/water.


----------



## Strawberrymum

b- fruit 

L- pasta with bolognese sauce and cream

D- were having roast chicken, sweet potatoes and carrot mash 

Juice, 8oz of milk, crisps, strawberry's


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni
7oz of whole milk
B: smoked sausage, half a slice of toast, and one slice of peach with 3oz gatorade
S: handful of grapes and cheese cheetos 3 oz of whole milk
3oz of powerade
L: Scrambled eggs, mexican rice, sliced tomato, one powdered donut with 4oz of fruit punch

Jr:
7oz of whole milk
B: one and half sliced up peaches, and half slice of toast (refused the smoked sausage) with 3 oz of powerade
S:handful of grapes and cheese cheetos 3oz of whole milk
3oz of powerade
L: scrambled eggs, mexican rice, beans and he fell asleep before he had his drink.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## HellBunny

Blueberries and porridge for breakfast
ham and cheese sandwich for lunch with a banana
Spaghetti bolognaise on a jacket potato for tea, with a biscuit for afters

Endless cups of water/Sugar free squash.

(he will eat anything as long as its on a potato!!)


----------



## mayb_baby

B. Wbix and toast
L. Veggy sausages, mash and beans
D. Veg soup an bread
S. Beans and toast :dohh: robbed off grandad as plate


----------



## Hotbump

vinteenage said:


> Is there a reason youre giving them gatorade/powerade Cindy? It's not exactly healthy.
> 
> B: I felt sick so slept in. OH gave him teddy grahams and gold fish. :dohh:
> 
> L: Hamburger, carrots, goldfish, mint cookie.
> 
> D: OH is making Shepard's pie.

When they dont want to drink anything besides milk that's what I give them...they dont drink it often at all today is the first day that they have had it all day but its diluted with water. I asked both their Dr.s and they both said it was fine as long as it was like a once a month thing which isnt even a once a month thing but maybe every 3 months or so when they dont want to drink anything


----------



## Melibu90

B: weetabix
L: beans and a fish finger
D: cauliflower and cheese sauce
Snacks: banana, apple, digestive biscuits and a few of my mcdonalds chips (bad mummy :haha:)


----------



## mayb_baby

B. Porridge
L. Cucumber, banana and smoothie yoghurt 
D. Shepherds Pie


----------



## Mellie1988

Breakfast: Cocopops and a banana 
Lunch: Ham sandwich and a yoghurt 
Tea: Chicken dippers, potato waffles and peas. Grapes for afters


----------



## HellBunny

B - Porridge
L - Jamie oliver fish cakes, he devoured them!!!
D - Sausages, beans and toast
Snack - banana, orange and abit of my toast this morning


----------



## vinteenage

B: Waffle, fruit cup.

L: Um, he didn't really. We were out during lunch. He had two mini danish, a piece of a cookie, and some preztels.

D: Vegetable soup with French bread

Drank 15oz of so of juice/water, and around 12oz of bottle. He'll have another 4-8oz before bed.


----------



## Rhio92

Hotbump said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Is there a reason youre giving them gatorade/powerade Cindy? It's not exactly healthy.
> 
> B: I felt sick so slept in. OH gave him teddy grahams and gold fish. :dohh:
> 
> L: Hamburger, carrots, goldfish, mint cookie.
> 
> D: OH is making Shepard's pie.
> 
> When they dont want to drink anything besides milk that's what I give them...they dont drink it often at all today is the first day that they have had it all day but its diluted with water. I asked both their Dr.s and they both said it was fine as long as it was like a once a month thing which isnt even a once a month thing but maybe every 3 months or so when they dont want to drink anythingClick to expand...

I took Connor to a & e when he was ill, and they said if he won't drink, try flat coke or lucozade (kind of energy drink), so he has fizzy drinks very occasionally too :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

B- cereal 
d- chicken nuggets chips and beans
t- carrot sticks with dip and fruit for after
he still hasnt fully recovered his appatite
he's also had a cup of milk


----------



## vinteenage

B: Banana, half a fruit cup, mini Danish. He really only the banana.

L: Minestrone soup (just the beans/potatoes/carrots/noodle part), mini Danish.

D: Rosemary and olive oil pork roast, green beans, and noodles.

Has had 12oz of bottle, 8oz of juice/water so far.


----------



## mayb_baby

B: Banana,Toast and porridge

L: Home made veg soup

D: Chicken breast, stuffing, veg, roast potatoes and veg sauce


----------



## x__amour

B: Omelet & milk.
L: Mini waffles & water.
D: Fish sticks & apple juice.

9oz before bed.


----------



## stephx

B: Toast

T: Jacket potato with tuna and sweetcorn

S: satsuma, banana


----------



## Rhio92

B: weetabix, banana and little bit of my breakfast bar
L: Pitta bread pizza (fell asleep before he finished though bless him!
D: Whatever MIL cooks up :roll:


----------



## mayb_baby

B: WBix, Toast and Water 
L: Home-made Tuna Fish Cakes, mash and gravey
Dinner: Beans, toast and sausages 
Snack: Greek Yoghurt and a banana


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Toast with Mixed Fruit Jam. An apple
Lunch - Macaroni Cheese. Yougurt and a Banana
Snack - Some Hula Hoops and another yogurt
Dinner - Chicken and Veggie Pie, Green Beans and Peas

Some orange juice and she'll have an 8oz bottle for bed :)


----------



## Jellyt

Breakfast: Toast and a cup of milk 
Snack: banana
Lunch: Ham sandwhich and an apple
Snack: Dried mango and a few raisins
Dinner: Home-made veggie curry and rice
Milk before bed.


----------



## emyandpotato

Breakfast: Milk
Lunch: Lasagne and more milk
Tea: Clementine and milk

He's not fully on solids yet, he just likes to play!


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni/Jr
8oz pediasure/ 8oz kids boost essential
B: scrambled eggs, mini chocolate chip muffin, strawberry fruit bar (they only ate 3/4 of the fruit bar and refused the rest)
S: chips, strawberry bar, sliced peaches in strawberry jello


----------



## stephx

B: Toast 
L: Chicken soup and dippy bread
D: Meatballs, sweetcorn, pasta and sauce. Bread and butter pudding, yogurt

S: Plum, 2 bananas, a twirl bar she snuck out of the fridge- I just found the wrapper :lol:


----------



## bbyno1

9oz milk
B:Cheerios
Lasta and rice.A yoghurt
D:Chicken nuggets and chips and a yoghurt


----------



## moondrops

Weetos & cheerios, the only thing she will eat for breakfast :lol: 
Beef sandwich, a couple of my tomato pasta shells
Blueberries & raisins
Salmon, rice, sweetcorn & peas 
and some peppermint chocolate


----------



## HellBunny

Fudge porridge
bag of goodies crisps
Egg mayo sandwich, orange and a banana
Chicken tikka curry, naan bread and half a veggie samosa


----------



## vinteenage

B: Mixed fruit.

L: Corned beef, potatoes, salad, brussell sprouts, cauliflower and bread.

D: Pork roast, noodles


----------



## Strawberrymum

Yesterday 

B- croissant 

L- peanut butter sandwich ate 1/4, fried rice, noodles, raisins and a grape juice 

D- sausage casserole and rice

Snacks- raisins, crackers, cheese

16oz milk


----------



## bbyno1

9oz milk
B:Coco pops
L:Gammon and savoury rice with a yoghurt
D:Will be quiche and brocolli with another yoghurt

9oz milk


----------



## Natasha2605

Breakfast - Weetos, a banana
Snack - Yogurt 
Lunch - Cheese and Ham Toastie, Apple, some cheese puffs
Snack - Another yogurt
Dinner - Tomato Raviolli, Cucumber Sticks

8oz bottle for bed :)


----------



## lauram_92

Breakfast - weetabix, and milk
Lunch - philidelphia sandwich and some apple, and water
Dinner - sweet potato wedges, sprouts and carrots, and water

9oz bottle for bed.


----------



## Jellyt

B: Corn flakes and cup of milk
S: Banana coins
L: Dairylea sandwich, cherry tomatoes and apple slices
S: A caramel snack a jack and dried mango
D: Bean burger with rice, peas, sweetcorn and broccoli
Cup of milk before bed


----------



## _laura

b: Pancakes with blueberries
s: grapes
l: torteloni with garlic bread
s: some of my cookies :dohh:
d: ham and philadelphia wraps with cheese, banana, apple and custard.


----------



## emmylou92

6:30am bottle
10am another bottle she refused food and kepy asking for it.(usualy has weetabix/ready break and a banana)
12ish,tuna, mayo and sweetcorn wih pitta bread.
2ish an orange.
5:30 mashed potato, sausage and yorkshire pudds.
9pm bottle!


----------



## bbyno1

90z milk
B:Weetabix
L:Butter chicken and a yoghurt
D:Toad in the whole with brocolli and gravy. Yoghurt


----------



## Strawberrymum

B- coco pops
S- biscotti
L- we had Korean BBQ she had rice bean sprouts and beef and noddles
S- raisins, dried apricots, sultanas
D- pizza 

couple of bottles


----------



## Rhio92

B: Weetabix, scrambled egg on toast
D: Cracker, banana, half an eccles cake
S: meatballs and pasta
T: Roast chicken and vegetables with extra broccolli (his new fav food :dohh: :haha: )


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni
B: scrambled egg with half slice of toast and 4 oz of atole which is this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atole
S: half a green apple sliced and peeled with strawberry puffs and water
L: atm they are eating chicken nuggest with fries, ketchup and fruit jello

Jr
B: scrambled egg with half slice of toast, sliced peach and 1 oz of waterdowned apple juice (wasnt really thirsty)
S: apple sliced and peeled, handful of puffs and water
L: atm chicken nuggest with fries, ketchup and fruit jello


----------



## stephx

Toast

Bit of my KFC burger and chips (bad mummy :haha:) a plum and banana

Chicken korma, rice and naan bread


----------



## Jellyt

B: porridge
S: an apple
L: Dairylea Dunkers, half a quorn ham
Sandwhich and salad
Later she's got a banana for a snack and fish fingers mash and peas for dinner


----------



## stephx

Yesterday...

B: Banana and toast

L: Scrambled egg

T: Cottage pie and carrots

S: Plum, orange :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

Breakfast - Cornflakes + 6oz milk
Lunch - Marmite sandwich, fruit flakes, raisins, fruit pot + yoghurt
Dinner - She'll be having, potatoes, broccolli, peas, lamb + maybe some pudding.
Then she'll have 6oz milk before bed.


----------



## stephx

B: IKEA breakfast :D Sausage, egg and beans 

L: Cottage pie

D; Gammon and eggs


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni
8oz of peadiasure
B: one mini donut, some apple slices
S:half orange, fruit gummy snack, water
L: half a sandwich, cheese cheetos, sliced peach, 3oz of whole milk

Jr:
80z of kids boost essential
B: apple slices, half a mini donut
S: half orange, fruit gummy snack, water
L: 1 and 1/2 slice of ham, cheese cheetos, sliced peach, 3 oz of whole milk

They will get another snack probably watermelon, then a small lunch (whole kennel corn, green beans, puffs) then dinner chicken, rice, and beans


----------



## HellBunny

Quaker porridge and a kiwi fruit
Tuna sandwich and a banana
Fish fingers and tangerine at my mums
Jacket potato and beans and a tangerine for tea


----------



## Hotbump

Jovanni
80z of pediasure
B: half piece of toast, half a tube of frozen yogurt
L: 3 strawberries, mixed rice with veggies and beans 4oz watered down juice
S: fruit candy/snack
D: half an orange, mixed rice with veggies and beans, hard boiled egg with 8oz of pediasure

Jr:
8oz of kids boost essentials
B: scrambled egg, half tube of frozen yogurt
L: rice with veggies and beans mixed, 3 strawberries and 4 oz of watered down juice
S: fruit snack/candy
D: rice with veggies and beans mixed, hard boiled egg, half an orange and 8oz of kids boost essential

They skipped some snacks because they woke up late and took a long nap :wacko: I also took a nap and forgot to make dinner :blush:


----------



## stephx

Bumping this up for inspiration!

B: Nothing

L: Scrambled eggs

T: Toad in the hole, sweet potato chunks, brocolli, 

S: Banana


----------



## _laura

Some apple and some plain pasta, he's been sick all yesterday so not wanted much.


----------



## Mummy2B21

My LO didnt have as much as usual today as were doing the house up to sell, 
Breakfast he had 1 andf half wheetabix,
Snack yogurt, olives
Lunch Tuna sandwhich
Snack fruit
Dinner shephards pie & rice pudding.


----------



## Mellie1988

Breakfast 
G: shreddies T: crumpets 

Lunch
Just a piece of toast as we was having an early tea 

Tea - we went out for tea to a pub for my grandmas birthday 
G: sausage mash and peas T: was meant to be having the same as Grace but ended up eating my aunties gammon, bit of my mums steak, some of my roast beef and some peas from his own plate lol...he really packed it away, couldn't believe how much he ate!! 

Supper
Grapes and half a banana


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn was with her dad all today so the only thing I have for today is what she ate for a snack.

S: A piece of cake(Belated birthday cake for me) a few chips and a cup of juice.


----------

